

Ask HN: Any suggested Canadian Cloud Hosting providers? - patternpaul

Hello HN,<p>My co-founder and I are about to build our first B2B web startup. One of our requirements is that our client data must reside in Canada. Any good Canadian Cloud Hosting services? Something on the lines Linode&#x2F;Digital Ocean.<p>Thanks in advance!
patternpaul
======
FaisalAbid
Vmfarms.com is pretty good.

~~~
patternpaul
Awesome. Thanks!

